
Secret Spectacles - joosters
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-sh/secret_spectacles_migrant_spy
======
solstice
What an absolutely harrowing, hair-raising tale. Reading this, it's hard for
me to fathom the reasons why this guy and the other migrants are willing to
subject themselves to this. What courage...

~~~
runciblespoon
> What an absolutely harrowing, hair-raising tale

I'm sure it is, but how about a little context:

a. Since the overthrow of Muammar Gaddafi, North Africa has become an open
door into Europe.
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLflLdIJeMw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLflLdIJeMw))

b. There are people making a lot of money out of the migrant crisis.

c. The leftists in Europe are in favor of migration not because they like
migrants, but because they hate their own culture. (Peter Hitchens 41:26
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlN0g6zut9c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlN0g6zut9c))

~~~
NeedMoreTea
Peter Hitchens who loves his own culture so much he wants society to journey a
century or two back in time to resume an illiberal, racist, deferential,
deeply Christian (and hypocritical), but very, very polite former age. That
never actually existed.

The same Peter Hitchens who thinks the current Conservative party too liberal,
and women's rights being the cause of exploitation?!

Even the UK's right find him absurdly out of date.

